# libreoffice da binari

## saverik

ciao,

voglio  installare libreoffice da binari  per evitare ore di compilazione,da dove mi conviene cominciare ?

ho provato a scaricare i binari dal sito ufficiale ma trovo solo per rpm e deb...  :Embarassed: 

[/glep]

----------

## Onip

```
$ eix libreoffice-bin

[I] app-office/libreoffice-bin

     Available versions:  3.6.4.3^st {{aqua +cups debug elibc_FreeBSD gnome java kde}}

     Installed versions:  3.6.4.3^st(13:02:12 13/12/2012)(cups gnome java -aqua -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kde)

     Homepage:            http://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         LibreOffice, a full office productivity suite. Binary package.

```

----------

